# Im starving



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Started my cut Sunday and been doing okay... But at the minute I am starving, What do people do to plow through it?


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Will power,

i'm dieting myself, some days are harder then others, coffee don't help it just makes it worse for me.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Will power,
> 
> i'm dieting myself, some days are harder then others, coffee don't help it just makes it worse for me.


Do you have cheat days or cheat meals? Im not going too just wondered if people do it on a regular basis


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Do you have cheat days or cheat meals? Im not going too just wondered if people do it on a regular basis


yeh you must have cheat day.

i'm having one today just about to eat 10 rashers bacon sandwich.

do it on a heavy training day such as legs or back.

what happens is your body will plateau. your body gets use to your diet and slows down.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I have felt like i'm starving for 2 months now its almost become normal, bulking is going to be incredible.

I had my first cheat meal last Sunday (buffet and probably came to 4000+ cals lol) and it took me 4 days to get back to where i was weight wise. Won't be doing it again, but then again i'm about 8% and trying to go lower.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Bite your nails - just make sure you dont chew down to your elbow ... you know ... cos of the extra calories :wink:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm petrified of cutting for this reason, been on almost a 2 year bulk now and about to hit 100kg... so this was always my target weight for a cut :-/


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

And for that reason i'm never going to bulk with a target weight  a pound or 2 a month max for me now.

If i ever do a cut again i think i'll give sibutramine a try! seems like it would make it a lot more pain free

ps. judging by your avi it won't be too hard to cut, you're in good condition for a bulk.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Necessary evil I'm afraid, you just learn to suck it up.

Saying that, I tend to more aim for recomp, that way I feel I'm not losing something I worked so hard to get.

I'm still 196 5 weeks after my cycle, and nearly back to my pre cycle fat levels.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I find diet coke/pepsi helps, coffee with sweeteners, peanut butter, extra think double cream. I am on keto tho and not calorie-controlled diet.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I find diet coke/pepsi helps, coffee with sweeteners, peanut butter, extra think double cream. I am on keto tho and not calorie-controlled diet.


Yeah diet energy drinks have helped me. Unfortunately i'd starve even more if i started eating peanut butter as i'm on a 500 cal deficit and it's too calorie dense! Craving it so bad though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm dieting on 3.5-4k cals


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

your not starving. your just hungry and not used to eating little.

down a pint of water to make you feel fuller and then stick it out and the hunger will start to go over the next few days.

unless you genuinely are starving yourself, which you shouldnt be doing


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I'm dieting on 3.5-4k cals


fukk youuuuuu that's more than my bulk haha


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> your not starving. your just hungry and not used to eating little.
> 
> down a pint of water to make you feel fuller and then stick it out and the hunger will start to go over the next few days.
> 
> unless you genuinely are starving yourself, which you should be doing


That's what i have to keep telling myself that i'm only 500 calories under maintenance, so i am NOT starving and it's all in my head. I just have a massive appetite and can easily put away 10k+ cals in a day no sweat


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

How often do people day cheat days/meals?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

cheat days once per week. start eating carbs from 6pm onwards until 10-11...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> That's what i have to keep telling myself that i'm only 500 calories under maintenance, so i am NOT starving and it's all in my head. I just have a massive appetite and can easily put away 10k+ cals in a day no sweat


yep, its all a mind game against yourself pmsl.

10k + a day is impressive mate!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> How often do people day cheat days/meals?


If i have one they set me back about 4 days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liamhutch said:


> fukk youuuuuu that's more than my bulk haha


I have lost 29lbs in 30 days mate


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

liamhutch said:


> If i have one they set me back about 4 days


Your 1 cheat day sets you back 4 days? A cheat day shouldn't be setting you back any days at all buddy, a cheat meal/day is just to give the body it's craving and not let your body hit a plateau. You do need to think about the intake in cheat days as well and not just pig out. Especially towards the later stages of your diets. Your "pig outs" should gradually get less and less until they stop roughly about 4 weeks from the end of your diet. You shouldn't be gaining any extra poundage on a cheat day... Or just 1 or 2 at most, which will just be water. If its a cheat day then you need to spread out your cheats in small satisfying amounts... If its just a meal then a slightly bigger treat is ok. As long you still put the cardio in on that cheat day.

And in answer to the overall subject... Sorry there is no answer to your hunger craves!! It's a horrible process dieting but if you want it that bad you will do it!! Good luck to everyone here dieting and I respect the lot if you for it... It's tough!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an amount of time on my cheat on a Sunday, usually about 6 hours and trust me you need one...


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I have lost 29lbs in 30 days mate


Dnp?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Water can help that hungry feeling at times. If noy do something to distract yourself at those peak times.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gummyp said:


> Dnp?


DNP/T3/Keto/Clen/Large VAR doses etc.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html


----------



## andrealazio (Jan 26, 2013)

Started my cut 3 days ago. Same here. I'm ****ing hungry!

Did anyone tried the ironaddicts.com forum cheat day protocol? (Cheat one day, eat as much as 10k kcal, fast the next day and then keep your diet like usual)

If yes, did it set you back? I mean i dont believe it's possible to eat 10k on a cheat day and still losing weight in that week. It would basically erase any deficit, wouldn't it?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

W1NNY said:


> Your 1 cheat day sets you back 4 days? A cheat day shouldn't be setting you back any days at all buddy, a cheat meal/day is just to give the body it's craving and not let your body hit a plateau. You do need to think about the intake in cheat days as well and not just pig out. Especially towards the later stages of your diets. Your "pig outs" should gradually get less and less until they stop roughly about 4 weeks from the end of your diet. You shouldn't be gaining any extra poundage on a cheat day... Or just 1 or 2 at most, which will just be water. If its a cheat day then you need to spread out your cheats in small satisfying amounts... If its just a meal then a slightly bigger treat is ok. As long you still put the cardio in on that cheat day.
> 
> And in answer to the overall subject... Sorry there is no answer to your hunger craves!! It's a horrible process dieting but if you want it that bad you will do it!! Good luck to everyone here dieting and I respect the lot if you for it... It's tough!!


Yes, I had a cheat meal last Sunday and it took me until Thursday to be back where i was in terms of weight and how tight my skin felt.

Admittedly the cheat meal was at a buffet and i had 2 large plate fulls of Indian and desert... The following day I returned to 2k calories and i do an hours cardio every day.

I'd say i'm 2-3 weeks from the end of my diet and won't be having any more cheats...


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

That late on in diet I wouldn't be having any cheat days if it sets you back so much. I stop cheats 4 weeks out from the end. But if your on target then your ok. It's up to you what your goal is


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree, I don't have a set date or anything, i'm just dieting for me and i had a meal to go to with friends, so made the most of it and ate loads!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Fair play to you mate. If your happy then good on you. It's all worth it


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Drink some collllllld water.

And black coffee.

I am having a massive Dominos tonight


----------

